
Procrastination and Stress: Exploring the Role of Self-Compassion - bookofjoe
https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/15298868.2013.763404#.U8WXw41dWnC
======
pablasso
Is there any alternative way to access these papers? I'm interested but $43
seems too steep.

~~~
ews
[http://eprints.whiterose.ac.uk/91791/1/ProcrastinationFINAL....](http://eprints.whiterose.ac.uk/91791/1/ProcrastinationFINAL.pdf)

